# Pool parc asylum - Wales - march 2016



## tazong (Mar 15, 2016)

A brief history:

Pool Park was built as a manor house between 1826-29 for the second Lord Bagot. The house was sold to the Tate family (of Tate & Lyle) as a family home. In 1937 the house was sold again to the North Wales Counties Mental Hospital who developed the property into a hospital to relieve the overcrowded Denbigh Asylum. The hospital had accommodation for 87 patients. The hospital closed in 1990, shortly before the closure of its parent hospital.

A planning application was submitted for the conversion of the property into a 60-apartment residential home. The plans were rejected and the house has since fallen into a severe state of disrepair.

Some photos on the day:



































































Before i start - there are a few things i want to point out - the first is i always do solo explores for the moment anyway as i feel its the best way to sort of learn your craft and develop your own style,Also try not to make a fool of yourself when i do start joint explores.
I have delibertly shown all footage so to show when i do my reccy around the building you can see there is only one way in and one way out - this is important to see and you will see why later.
This was my first explore out of my county - way way out of my county , i am a good ammount of miles from home - completly alone in a unknown place.
I am convinced the voices and dog i hear are security and have been called by the the farm as i enter the place at the begining.
this was a very scary explore for me - i have run a countdown clock to show from the point of entry to when i hear the voices was a very close thing.
I really dont speak to much when i am inside as i dont really want to give myself away - if you look at this video from the saftey of your home or you do exploring with mates etc.
You may be thinking no big deal - when your alone and along way from home - the feeling is almost indescribable - almost every emotion hits you at once - that alone sets a confusion inside your brain - i literally just have to stop myself for a minute to think about what my plan of action is.
Knowing there is only one way in and out - i basically know i am trapped - if people enter and are not security - i know i am in big trouble.
Not knowing what your friend or foe is - makes it very difficult to know what action to take.
In the video i have inserted some notes as to whats going through my head at the time and what i am planning on doing.
The biggest fear of all is not knowing what is waiting for me or for what person(s) or event is coming my way - I guess thats why a lot of people are scared of the dark - that unknown darkness and whats hidden in it.
Finally it would of been very easy to stick a haunting type music on with sound effects on and try to make it more scarey - darken the film up etc - i really dont like that sort of thing so have tried to keep it real as it was shot - i have tried to lighten the mood with a couple of peices of music as for me - the ordeal was intense enough - humour is my way of dealing with stuff.

Anyway on with the video:



Hope you enjoy


----------



## degenerate (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice one taz, respect for going solo. The video makes a nice companion with it too.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 16, 2016)

Good stuff Taz. That exterior stone work is exquisite.


----------



## krela (Mar 16, 2016)

Very nice indeed Taz, and your commentary is interesting.


----------



## Infraredd (Mar 16, 2016)

I do all my explores on my own. I'm too slow be in groups - long exposures and too much ffafing about dropping & loosing stuff makes me a liability, so I feel for your intestines & colon. Unless someone has serious intent on doing you harm then they will get fed up at not finding you quickly & move on after a while. Even if they want to get you boredom is your friend & angry people get bored quickly. You did the right thing. On to the next one a little bit wiser.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 16, 2016)

Great pictures and video Tazong. I'd love to look around here


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 16, 2016)

What a adrenaline rush, brilliant report and video and very brave of you to go in there alone, thanks Taz I really enjoyed that


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hair raising to say the least!!Cracking video/images and write up.


----------



## Midian (Mar 16, 2016)

This will be my first to explore and quite new to this. Do you need any permissions from anyone to enter? Great photos Tazong, hope to create some vivid images myself.


----------



## mookster (Mar 16, 2016)

Midian said:


> This will be my first to explore and quite new to this. Do you need any permissions from anyone to enter? Great photos Tazong, hope to create some vivid images myself.



Generally we don't have permission for anything on this forum.


----------



## tazong (Mar 16, 2016)

Midian said:


> This will be my first to explore and quite new to this. Do you need any permissions from anyone to enter? Great photos Tazong, hope to create some vivid images myself.



If you go alone - make sure you have a phone - fully charged with you - best of luck bud

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR THE VERY KIND COMMENTS


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2016)

Your video was ace for this, i loved it inside here but having done so many asylums upstairs is very similar but damn that staircase is always something worth seeing just for that,


----------



## Deblah83 (Mar 17, 2016)

am hoping to do this in next couple weeks, glad found your post as the access way I was told now seems sealed up tight, still fairly new to doing these have only done 9 so far, so bit of a newbie question. Is there somewhere nearby safe to leave car without drawing too much attention from the locals as have a very long drive to get here and don't wanna not even get in as get spotted for being too obvious


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 17, 2016)

Nicely done, I enjoyed the video and the photos.


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2016)

Deblah83 said:


> am hoping to do this in next couple weeks, glad found your post as the access way I was told now seems sealed up tight, still fairly new to doing these have only done 9 so far, so bit of a newbie question. Is there somewhere nearby safe to leave car without drawing too much attention from the locals as have a very long drive to get here and don't wanna not even get in as get spotted for being too obvious



I'm afraid newbie questions aren't allowed, if they were the whole forum would just be full of questions. Use your common sense.


----------



## Deblah83 (Mar 18, 2016)

Been now, nice n easy place


----------



## tazong (Mar 18, 2016)

Good lad or lady  - look forward to seeing your post.


----------



## 0xygen (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the report! This reminds me of back in the day when I started to do Cane Hill & West Park solo - most of all, the first solo all-nighter I did at Cane Hill. It's easy to let your imagination get the better of you I have found. Normally your biggest "hazard" is rotten floor boards...etc.

A place like this in the middle of nowhere is unlikely to attract junkies. The only run-ins with junkies in the UK was in Brighton Children's Hospital. To be honest, they were alright and didn't seem too phased by us being there. That said, I don't walk around with thousands of pounds worth of equipment. The only other run-ins have been in Eastern Europe, particularly Ukraine. Again, most of them were so out of it you could probably outrun them but just walking in a strange line.

I guess it's sites in large town / cities where this is a higher risk. I've had lots of positives bumping into people too - met many people doing exactly the same thing. That seemed to be particularly the case at Hellingly (perhaps because the access was so easy & security was almost non-existent.

Just a quick heads up, if you see a few beer cans lying around, just think to yourself "0xygen was probably here at some point" ;-)

Thanks again


----------



## Seven (Mar 30, 2016)

That place looks so lovely on the outside


----------



## No-One (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello Taz - I like your video - Excellent 

You sure them voices was not old patients !!! lol


----------

